# Tisch School as International Student



## Mantra (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello everyone!
My name's Antoine from France and i have a couple of questions about film schools in US.
Maybe some international students are on the forum and could help me, or anyone who knows.

I'd like to start tuitions in Tisch NYU, UCLA, USC or Chapman depending on how manageable it is.

So first, i'd like to know how they consider grades for international students ? Because i don't have the same school system as in US. I know they ask for transcript, but how do they judge them ?
I know you have GPA, ACT or SAT in USA, but in France, it's the BaccalaurÃ©at.
If someone can light me up on that matter.

Secondly, I know there's a portfolio to show, with mostly a short movie.
I'm a photographer and I own a 5d mkII and some film tools.
My question is, as much as I know that they look for creativity in story and esthetic, will it deserve me if I take a particular care for lighting, color, etc etc.. ?
I mean I'm affraid it could deserve the story.
Maybe I should keep it simple, but it would be frustrating.
I don't know what attitude to adopt. But I know that I have to put more care in storyline and how to put it than high definition and all..

Thanks for your help.
And if international students did a film school in US, it would be a bless to have their opinion.


----------



## R. Sid (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi Antoine. I am an international student applying for film schools like you. The maximum importance goes to the script and the storyline. They tend to focus more on what you are trying to say and how well you are saying it. How good it looks on screen is secondary and since that is what they would be teaching us in film school, they wouldnt expect you to know it. I am doing my video submission with a markII as well. I am assuming that you are applying for directing, in which case the script is of primary concern and the aesthetics are only secondary. Though they will be a welcome addition to a good script.


----------



## Mantra (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi R.Sid.
Thanks for your answer.

Is there always interviews for Tisch? How does it works with non-US ?

If anyone has answers, as well for the grades. Feel free.
Thank you!


----------



## suenos53 (Jul 31, 2011)

My daughter is a film student at USC. Your essays are super important in gaining admission into the film program. You also need to be accepted into university. You will probably need to take the SAT test or ACT test and submit the scores. To find out about each university you are interested in, check out the college confidential forums: http://talk.collegeconfidential.com/ Applicants discuss the ins and outs of the admission process for each American university.I imagine there are forums addressing international student concerns. Also, write to the admissions office of each school and ask what is required of you as an international applicant. At USC film school, while the vast majority of students are American, there are students from France, Switzerland, India and Mexico.


----------



## Mantra (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you for the adress, i didn't know this one. I'm gonna take a look at it. Looks interesting.
I didn't think that i'd have to take SAT or ACT.
They don't take transcription of my french grade ? (the baccalaurÃ©at)? Because it's been 5years i finished High school.. and there's subject i haven't done since then, like physics or mathematics for example.. might be hard to be at the same level as when i finished high school..


----------



## suenos53 (Aug 1, 2011)

Most U.S. universities seem to want students to take an SAT or ACT in addition to requiring high school transcripts. There are guides you can buy to study for these exams. In fact you can order them from the outfit that gives the exams!  The SAT covers only math (mainly algebra I and II and geometry) and verbal skills. Film schools are looking for something other than high scorers on these exams so I don't think you need to be terribly worried about your scores.


----------



## suenos53 (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, I did not mention that if are a transfer student (i.e. you have completed a year or so of university studies), you can oftentimes forgo taking/submitting SAT or ACT scores. The grades that you got at the university are substitute indicators that you can handle the university workload.


----------

